# Canada Questions. Visa / proof of funds /open work permit



## JonnyB&Dee (May 18, 2010)

OK, so I have the confirmed job offer, I have the approved letter from the HRSDC for a 3 year work permit, so will be moving very soon - hooray. However, a few questions if anyone can help.
1/ Visa approval of arriving in canada. It has been suggested that I can get my visa sorted at the airpport, rather than sending it off to the UK candian embassy, which can take longer? How does this work?

1.1/ Common-law-union has ben signed by a commissioner of oaths, is this all they need when processing the visa?

2/ I am the principal applicant, and it says my partner can get an open work permit. Where do you get this, I have looked everywhere to no avail.

3/ Proof of funds - on the work permit checklist it asks for proof of funds, however going through the CIC website it states that if you have a job to go to that you do not need these funds - could anybody help clrifying this for me please.

Thanks for any help. Jonny B & Dee


----------

